# Hotshot R/C Speedway, BRP racing, York ME



## Dan (Dec 10, 2003)

*Time to change the thread guys..
You are no longer coming to the area... you are there!
Hope all is well, will be visiting soon.
Sounds like you are having a ball!!*

http://hotshotrcspeedway.com


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Your right Dan I will have to inform the guy's. It's nice that you are checking up on us.LOL Hope to see you soon. George


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Great to see another BRP Track up & Running


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

How was the racing this week?

Give me a call when U get a chance!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

posted up the info. on the Endoro.

it's over in the DRIVE Thread


Hoping to see some of your guy's make the race!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

George .. U have a PM.

I forwarded info.

Glad to here your going to make the trip this weekend!!! The rest of the boys are looking forward to meeting you & the crew!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 450Stocker (Sep 27, 2010)

*week 2 results*

:thumbsup:5 minute quals and 8 minute main. What a blast when the car works AND it would be even more fun if the computer would count the laps!
Thank you George for the awesome infield. As for the results… eh… Only one heat on the computer. One heat run for fun, then a real fun 8 minute main!

Heat 1: Dustin 72 (3.152), Kevin 70 (3.204), Brian 68 (3.394), Roger 41dnf (3.394), George 39 dnf (3.531), Bud DNS messing with his diff.

Heat 2: All 6 started very few finished, Kevin had the car flying. But alas the dam AB switch.

heat 3: skipped
The Main: George sat out on the mic, thanks for that. Dustin got out to the lead, Brian lead some laps, GO rookies! For the end Kevin got in the groove and finished 1st (at last)

Kevin 134, Dustin 125, Brian 121, Bud 42, Roger 24 (cheap tape), George DNS.

So I'm getting the system down and should get better at getting these sooner.:wave:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Good to hear the fun is happening!!

And the following is growing!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Mike, Got pm thanks for the info.
See you Sat.
George


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

U got it!!

DRIVE safe!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

:wave:Might even have a full house..:wave:


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

*Trophy Race*

Check this out. Dates are incorrect should be SUNDAY NOV.21ST :thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Kevin here is a awesome vid of Freddies Oval track in Ohio..


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

jett said:


> Check this out.


Looking forward to this one!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Looking forward to this one!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Ditto, should be alot of FUN


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Well it's still early but we have at least 11 cars coming to Race :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Here is a vid of My BRP car on that awsome BIG freddies 1/4 scale track !!


http://www.youtube.com/user/tangtester#p/u/0/yL_5KtYXtGI


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Good to C Freddies BREAKS EVERYONES stones!!!! LOL!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> Well it's still early but we have at least 11 cars coming to Race :thumbsup:


Just had 1 more sign-up!!


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

*Tropy Race update*

DATE OF RACE IS SUNDAY NOV. 21ST FLYER INCORRECT


----------



## Dan (Dec 10, 2003)

*You're hurting my ears!*


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Thats because your getting old! LOL


----------



## Dan (Dec 10, 2003)

jett said:


> Thats because your getting old! LOL


Two important things to remember about getting old.

1.) Keep your memory sharp.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Dan said:


> Two important things to remember about getting old.
> 
> 1.) Keep your memory sharp.


isn't that why I tie the string around my finger:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Guy's 

as promised... 10 confirmed drivers.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Will update if we have any late entries.


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

GREAT!! Thanks Mike. Any decision on kids yet? (besides Bob) lol I have seven confirmed on this end waiting on maybe's now. George:thumbsup:
Oh! Spent the day at track yesterday finally got a car hooked-up YESSSS
Move over Tim. Ha Ha


----------



## midgetracer81 (Apr 4, 2005)

what is the gear for the stock class on the 21st


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

jett said:


> GREAT!! Thanks Mike. Any decision on kids yet? (besides Bob) lol I have seven confirmed on this end waiting on maybe's now. George:thumbsup:
> Oh! Spent the day at track yesterday finally got a car hooked-up YESSSS
> Move over Tim. Ha Ha


Dont u worry I'll be bringing the Kid in Me.. Funny that you say your car is hooked up We dont run Slot Cars...lol

Move over Tim Slap I get No Respect... I took the Cheese again today.. just cuz everybody else took out the Cheese :thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

midgetracer81 said:


> what is the gear for the stock class on the 21st


Cheese it doesn't matter you will still be Fast:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Guy's
> 
> as promised... 10 confirmed drivers.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Will update if we have any late entries.


Sat. Nov. 13th.....

2 more drivers confirmed.:thumbsup:


1 more possible after that? will know by Wed.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

jett said:


> GREAT!! Thanks Mike. Any decision on kids yet? (besides Bob) lol I have seven confirmed on this end waiting on maybe's now. George:thumbsup:
> Oh! Spent the day at track yesterday finally got a car hooked-up YESSSS
> Move over Tim. Ha Ha


3 youth drivers will be coming.

Tim R. son & 2 of mine.


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks Mike, Keep signing them up. Looking foward to total count.


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Gear Rule 10/52


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey Bob, You get plenty of respect from me. Its Kevin who is always taking you out. LOL


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Okay it's on I will fix him... LOL better get plenty of track time Kevin cuz I'm bringing a secret Driver that is known for taking folks out on the Track.. You might even kno him but he only DriveRC on special occassion...


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> Okay it's on I will fix him... LOL better get plenty of track time Kevin cuz I'm bringing a secret Driver that is known for taking folks out on the Track.. You might even kno him but he only DriveRC on special occassion...


Somehow... I get the feeling U R referring to me??


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Somehow... I get the feeling U R referring to me??


Well between us You r a Good Wheel Man:dude:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

I like just a bit more butter on my toast please... !!! LOL!!!

:thumbsup::tongue::thumbsup:


----------



## 450Stocker (Sep 27, 2010)

*the slap talk begins*

why am I the target?
my car blends in with the carpet color, so I'm hard to find!
bring it on guys. LOL
looking forward to our 1st big meeting.
OVAL returns to York. yaaaaaaaaa hoooooooo

Mike, I'm beginning to see why you don't race on Sat's. Doing both is a major task. 
Ok ok, am I already making excuses???


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

450Stocker said:


> why am I the target?
> my car blends in with the carpet color, so I'm hard to find!
> bring it on guys. LOL
> looking forward to our 1st big meeting.
> ...


*FINALLY......*

someone who feels my pain!!!


Bob & George threw ya right under the bus!!! LOL!!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Will you or do you have tire traction compound on hand?? If not what are you guys using?? We would like to run what ever you guys have been using.


----------



## 450Stocker (Sep 27, 2010)

*compound*

Kevin has been using Rocket RC T1. A low odor mix by Pete Harkins @ Rocket RC. Available at track.
George has been switching Paragon, a low odor in white can and the older one in black can. Only the low odor one is at track.
The other guys have been using the low odor Paragon.
George do you have the names/part numbers?

Bottom line ? jury is out. The RC T1 takes some getting use to, but set the track record. The low odor Paragon did not work on the dirty track (vacuum was broken NO longer an issue) and the old stinking stuff works like it always has. 
ya absolutely no help I know. 
One thing is, this carpet has been raced on very little; so it does not matter to us.


----------



## 450Stocker (Sep 27, 2010)

*compound*

I will continue to work a better answer


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

:thumbsup:lighter fluid it is...:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

No sauces with scent......


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

450Stocker said:


> Kevin has been using Rocket RC T1. A low odor mix by Pete Harkins @ Rocket RC. Available at track.
> George has been switching Paragon, a low odor in white can and the older one in black can. Only the low odor one is at track.
> The other guys have been using the low odor Paragon.
> George do you have the names/part numbers?
> ...


But house rules are no wintergreen stinky stuff correct??


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

All the racers at our races are using a local product made by Niftech and is selling for about $9.00 a bottle with applicator top. It is classified as odorless.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Kevin R u Ready for some Racing ... Well I am, I figured this was the only view you'd get to see all Day.. :thumbsup:


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Kevin says orange makes a good target! lol I'm such a trouble maker.
George


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

jett said:


> Kevin says orange makes a good target! lol I'm such a trouble maker.
> George


Hence the reason I put Skulls on the back to ward off Attacks :thumbsup:


----------



## 450Stocker (Sep 27, 2010)

:hath ya, I love corn candy (yel & orn) such nice looking cars. Now.
Sorry to say I got nothing going on a mod. Maybe next year. S*%T, that's only a month away!

So let me think, trash talking the guy who can stack the heats! It's a good thing I have such a thick head, er I mean skin.:dude:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Trash talking George you better knock it off... lol 

Stack the heats LOL what's your granny gonna run too.. :dude:

Kevin you know XMas is right around the corner I think Santa might be able to hook you up with a Mod.. Gonna be some FUN Racing:wave:

ps next time I will do a Target car so you cant miss..:tongue:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

jett said:


> Kevin says orange makes a good target! lol I'm such a trouble maker.
> George


The only problem with an orange target on the track......

it's NEVER in the same place twice, makes it hard to aim!!!:wave::wave:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> Hence the reason I put Skulls on the back to ward off Attacks :thumbsup:


Why only the rear????????

U spend just as much time going the WRONG way....:freak::freak:



Are we there yet??????

Can't wait to get out!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Quick ques. Do you take credit cards at the track??


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

The real question is if Kevin will give it back???


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

To all those going to the trophy race, Have a good time :thumbsup:

Give us a report after the fun and laughter stops


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Maybe we can get ecoastrc to video tape a few of the mains.. 
BRP FUN RACING


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

good thought...

will ask him tonight at our racing. Believe he has everything trackside anyway?


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

BudBartos said:


> To all those going to the trophy race, Have a good time :thumbsup:
> 
> Give us a report after the fun and laughter stops


Thanks Bud, we are all looking forward to much of that!!


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Sorry we are a club and do not accept credit cards cash only. There is a bank in plaza with atm. Hope this helps.
George


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks Bud. I'm sure we will have a great time and we will have video.

George


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

jett said:


> Sorry we are a club and do not accept credit cards cash only. There is a bank in plaza with atm. Hope this helps.
> George


Not a problem at all!:thumbsup:



U guy's are all set for video then?


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

I will still bring mine with tri pod. Never hurts to have two


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

awful quite today guys.... you must be doing some last minute tune-ups.. Mainly Praying... lol

Is it Sunday yet... Gonna be alot of FUN:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Can You set up a live web cast of this event


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Bud Im not quit sure if I can use my camera to do it but I will try an figure it out.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't worry yet Tim, the wife is working on this right now as we speak!!

Hope she gets it under control quickly, she needs to finish our fliers for Maine!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Could just bring some Business Cards... Always Thinking

Web cast would be sick


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Cards are always on me, this is the Endoro Flier.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Hence always thinking...


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Good man!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Only Three More Days !


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Weekly racing last night, all went Great. Oh Ya! and alot of praying. LOL


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Live web cast would be killer!!! I will talk to Kevin he is or in house techie.
Well off to pickup the Trophies. Looking forward to SUNDAY! Mike what is your eta Sunday? Bobo thats estimated time of arrivail. I know you will come up with another meaning you got all day. :wave:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Best of luck to all attending the first trophie race for the new track. We're not gonna be able to make this one. Got too much going on at the store in prep for the xmas shopping season. Have some fun for us that cant make it.


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

jett said:


> Live web cast would be killer!!! I will talk to Kevin he is or in house techie.
> Well off to pickup the Trophies. Looking forward to SUNDAY! Mike what is your eta Sunday? Bobo thats estimated time of arrivail. I know you will come up with another meaning you got all day. :wave:


And Kevin's repley to this:

And who would it be broadcast to?

Needed:

¨ Separate PC with super good Wi-Fi.

¨ Great signal strength in Maine

¨ a video camera with digital output

¨ Software to pull it all together

¨ someone to supervise it with the time to turn it on/off.



I’m pretty sure I can do it, I’ve got all night and the morning. 



Kevin Van Dusen


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I was just joking on the live web cast 

Have Fun all :wave:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

So Kevin does that mean you have to cook too... What's the Special... Oh wait I remember Chinese Cat Food..


----------



## 450Stocker (Sep 27, 2010)

suckfish said:


> So Kevin does that mean you have to cook too... What's the Special... Oh wait I remember Chinese Cat Food..


come to think of it, i never have seen a cat on that street.
Only thing I want to cook is some hot laps, but my learning curve is stuck in lo gear


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

jett said:


> Live web cast would be killer!!! I will talk to Kevin he is or in house techie.
> Well off to pickup the Trophies. Looking forward to SUNDAY! Mike what is your eta Sunday? Bobo thats estimated time of arrivail. I know you will come up with another meaning you got all day. :wave:


Do you have internet connection trackside? Will need it for live feed.


Really depends on how fast we can get the troops fed? I sure hope Denny's is ready for us!!!..????

Estimated ETA. @ 9 ish....


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

What... ????
Kevin's cooking??? Very nice of you to go to such great length's!!

FTR.... I like & prefer my fillet mignon Med. rare extra corn & plenti of butter for my tatters!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Key Lime Pie would just be ducky!!

A nice white wine a bit on the fruity side,... maybe??? !!!!LOL!!!!


See you all in a few days!!!!!!!


Can't WAIT!!!:dude::dude::dude:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

450Stocker said:


> come to think of it, i never have seen a cat on that street.
> Only thing I want to cook is some hot laps, but my learning curve is stuck in lo gear


lo gear dont you mean old gear...Dont u worry we'll bring some Hot Laps :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You all having Fun yet ?? I will be having fun in about 6 hrs at Freddies


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Race is tomorrow... are we there yet...


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Just got back from track. Maybe getting COLD outside but things are HEATING up at HOT SHOT RC SPEEDWAY!! Locals toke advantage of a little practice time tonight, looking good. OH YA ! Looking forward to seeing you guy's in the am. Get some rest tonight because it is going to be a FUN time, SUNDAY! SUNDAY! SUNDAY! :wave: Did someone say FRESH MEAT!!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sittin in CT. just a smilin'!!


Ready to go, just waiting for mornin!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Looking forward to racing with all!!!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Fresh Meat is coming ...


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

YES IT IS!!!​


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

well off to get my beauty sleep, mainly cuz I got's to get up early for the first time in months... See yall down the road in the AM.. will you guys have coffee or BYOC..? 
Gonna be *FUN*


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Just wanted to give a shout to George & Kevin for a FANTASTIC DAY of RACIN:thumbsup: 

Thanks & got to take home hardware too Fresh Meat 

Look forward to coming up again :wave: Great people Great Fun:dude:


----------



## Speedy Pete (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey I just wanted to give an atta boy to both Kevin and George for all their hard work in getting this started up here.... and putting on a great race today!

A special thanks to all the guys and gals that came up from down south... you guys were a blast to race with, and Im sure we will all be racing again together soon.

Im sorta a late comer to these cars, but got it together in time to run a club race, and with you guys today... and really enjoy some great racing!

I enjoyed looking back at the trash talk too guys... keep picking on Kevin... he needs it!

Thanks again!

Its a shame that ESPN turned down the simulcast and chose football over this race.... their loss!!


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey every one I just want to thank you for a GREAT day of racing and spending time with new friends. Hope everyone injoyed there day and made it home safe. I thought all went very well, Sorry about compressor going down.(but we had to slow down the Cheese somehow) Thanks Tim and Dustin for tring to fix it. 

Thanks agian for all your support,
George


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Allmost forgot I wanted to say how well all the YOUNG GUNS ( children)behaved all day. And did you see the smiles on there faces when they got those trophies I bet they where smilling in there sleep. And I saw happy faces on there parents! Thats what its all about!! Way to go guy's.

George


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks again George and Kevin We had a great time. Cant wait to come back I loved driving my mod truck on your track. My son Joey had a great day as well.. You have a great place there with lots of great people. Hope to see some of you guys down for some laps.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Some pics of the Drive Raceway Gang Sorry guys and Girls video didn't work out..


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice!!! Glad everyone had a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## Billy00gunz (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks guys had fun....


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

George Kevin ... what a fantastic day of racing!! You guy's were great!!

Thanks for having us, we WILL be back... soon!!
& to Georges wife, you were great with Ryan!!:thumbsup:

Tommy, was good to see you again!!!:wave: Hope to see you for our Endoro!!

It was nice to meet all of you!

My boys are VERY proud of their trophies!!! I was very proud of them!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

HOT SHOT R/C knows how to put on a show!!!!

Top-notch people &
Top-notch facility


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

I guess our vid. went wrong??:freak:

Hope you guy's are able to post yours?


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

George all i can say is with a car with BIG JOHNSON on it you came to play.but we came to race.:thumbsup: 

Kevin sorry that you only got to see the back of my car all day :dude:

Pete really good to meet you and yes Orange is Fast.. :wave: 

Young Guns Priceless :hat:

Guys was a really FUN Day hope you get to come down for our Enduro Challange on Dec. 12th.. Should be a great day of racing but mainly alot of Laughs....:tongue:


----------



## KamikazeRacer (Nov 23, 2010)

*Great Day*

Thank you George and Kevin for an awesome day of racing. Tyler and I had a blast and it was great to meet all those great racers from CT! :wave:


----------



## 450Stocker (Sep 27, 2010)

*still smiling*

:thumbsup::wave:
GIDDY-UP yes indeed, thanks for all the great talk. Been a few days and I finally got this $#& PC to fire up. Welcome & thank you to all. It was a pretty darn good day. All the club dudes stepped it up to outdue their personal records and the guests put on plenty of pressure to inspire us.:dude:

I'm working on a results document first one too big for here. Video will be a while but was watching it today. Pics to Hot Shot web soon.

ok off to eat now.

HAPPY T-DAY TO ALL.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

> I'm working on a results document first one too big for here


That's okay Kevin, we know you don't like to post when you finish so low in the standings.. it's okay we got Hardware :thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

George hope your bringing that Big Johnson down to race... altho my wife said it wasn't really that Big:tongue::wave:


----------



## 450Stocker (Sep 27, 2010)

*the knife the knife*

pull the knife from chest! it's not bad enough i'm still blind from orance flash but i've got listen about me throwing a race!!!
now that's funny right there, i don't care who u r.

the Johnston wasn't so big, that's pretty darn funny to!!!:freak:


here are the results.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

450Stocker said:


> pull the knife from chest! it's not bad enough i'm still blind from orance flash but i've got listen about me throwing a race!!!
> now that's funny right there, i don't care who u r.
> 
> the Johnston wasn't so big, that's pretty darn funny to!!!:freak:
> ...


Nice going Hambone :thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Pete (Nov 14, 2006)

I know there was a heck of a lot of orange out there...

...and the Deuce... sandbagging.... never! He leaves it all on the track...

... and hopefully nobody steps in it!

Thanks again guys for a great day of racing!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Oouch....:drunk:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm still trying to fiqure out why Kevin would lay down...? other than he took too long of a nap..


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Well guys Magz picked the Enduro Team Tonight... Good Luck


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

And the results are?


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Teams are:

Bob R. & Jim T.

Scott P. & Pat B.

Kevin & John G.(Spikemaster22)

Tim H. & Bill G.

George & Tim R.(ecoastrc)


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Teams are:
> 
> Bob R. & Jim T.
> 
> ...


Hey guys Good Luck...

I got the fresh meat :freak:


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Got the secret weapon put the Big Jhonson on Viagra to keep damper tube stiff! :thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

jett said:


> Got the secret weapon put the Big Jhonson on Viagra to keep damper tube stiff! :thumbsup:


U R Not Right:hat: LoL stole my next joke too:thumbsup:


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

suckfish said:


> U R Not Right:hat: LoL stole my next joke too:thumbsup:


Also maybe doses of Levitra & Cialis just to make sure..... :freak::freak::freak:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

SEE...... the classics even KNOW what these narcotics do!!!!


:freak::freak::freak:


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

See you guy's Sat. bring the Big Johnson. Oh! Kevin to. LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## buddemps (Nov 3, 2008)

george--DNF in the main???**# you trying to make me feel good?? I'll try to get


----------



## Dan (Dec 10, 2003)

buddemps said:


> george--DNF in the main???**# you trying to make me feel good??


*Hey Bud! Howz it going!* :thumbsup:


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Bud, how is the new hip working out ? Hope all went well. I heard racing seating in a chair helps! LOL George :wave:


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey Kevin, Have new racer coming next Thursday! call me :wave:


----------



## buddemps (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Dan--life is good I am still a day late and a dollar short but still breathing!!!!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

So dont worry guys it's just gonna rain tomorrow.. Gonna be a very FUN 1500 Laps


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

See you in the am.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

As of now 53 for a high tomorrow & even less a chance for rain!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


See ya all in the AM!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

George & Kevin thanks for braving the weather to come down and race.. Hope your trip home went okay.. Mine was just sheets of rain the whole way.. 

Now i thought the Big Johnson came to race and for an old guy he held his own. Great Job.. 
Kevin hard too think George took home the hardware, maybe you should make him drive next time.. Awesome Fun hope you both had FUN.. 

we definatley need to get a road trip up so let us know what's a date..


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes Guys thanks for making the trip in this f*&k up northeast weather.. I can not wait to come back to Hot Shot not only to Race with you guys again but to see if Kevin has painted his car Orange Yet LOL... And to give s%$t about putting a dead battery in my car. LMAO its ok George still got the last spot for hardware..


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

I put a dead battery in your car ?? LOL See you guy's after holidays.


----------



## Dan (Dec 10, 2003)

buddemps said:


> Hi Dan--life is good I am still a day late and a dollar short but still breathing!!!!!


I feel the "still breathing" part is the best...
I enjoy it!

The dollar short part is same s%$#... different day!
Take care!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year from all of us at TURN 4 Hobbies


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS ! Dont forget new series starts Thursday Jan.9th doors open at 5:00 racing starts at 7:00
See you all then.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey guys from Hot Shot hope George had fun on his vacation but it's time to get in some racing.. we had a blast out in ohio wow was it a big track 90x40 i think were the measurements.. I know we down at Drive Raceway are anxious to come up and do some racing with all u good folks to our north.. just give us a date


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

I know I cant wait!!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

its getting close to the end of Jan. any plans yet??


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

anxiously waiting...........


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Sorry guy's we are not racing any more!Lack of racer's went from seven to two racers. But that dosn't mean you wont see me at Drive raceway. Magz you have pm.


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

jett said:


> Sorry guy's we are not racing any more!Lack of racer's went from seven to two racers. But that dosn't mean you wont see me at Drive raceway. Magz you have pm.


Sorry to heat that Take a look at the Drive forum for the Spring points series dates:thumbsup:

Jay:wave:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

jett said:


> Sorry guy's we are not racing any more!Lack of racer's went from seven to two racers. But that dosn't mean you wont see me at Drive raceway. Magz you have pm.


What can I say... that you proably havent thought that [email protected]$% Sucks sorry to hear.. You Guys are always welcome but you knew that.. Hopefully we'll see you guys down at Drive Raceway..


----------



## buddemps (Nov 3, 2008)

george--now that I got my new knee I am sorry to hear the brp racing did not catch on!!!
You and kevin worked hard to make it go...I think the economy ($3.00 + for gas)makes
it difficult for some to justify racing little cars round n round. George I owe you a chassis
and I know when the next new rc craze hits we will be there and I will see you then.
--------------hoping to race at maximus oval again---bud d


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Man that sucks!! Please come on down and run with us any time when you can..Ill Let a secret out paved oval for summer shhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

Wonder what one of those cars run to get racing


----------

